# KIMBER KimPro Tac-Mags for Stainless Pro Carry II



## FlipRider

Is the Kimber Stainless Pro Carry II considered a "compact"? I'm looking to purchase the Kimber Kim-Pro Tac-Mag and comes in 2 versions: Compact and Full-size Stainless. Any feedback on these mags would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VAMarine

The Pro Carry is a full size magazine. The Compact and Ultra use the compact mag.


----------



## zhurdan

As an aside, I've had nothing but problems with Kimber magazines. I'd suggest either Wilson or Chip McCormick magazines. Much higher quality and longevity and they just function better. In my experience.


----------



## FlipRider

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## FlipRider

Thanks for the feedback on the Kimber mags. Any recommendations on where to purchase the Wilson or Chip McCormick magazines?


----------



## zhurdan

Buy them direct from *Chip McCormick* or from *Wilson Combat*


----------



## spanish073187

I actually like the KimPro Tac-Mags, LGS had a pretty good deal on them so i picked up two of them. They work great in my Stainless II and Pro Carry II.


----------



## Sgt45

I had trouble getting any mag to work in my Pro Carry HD II in .38 Super. Went to Wilson and the problem went away.


----------



## sawman1293

I just got my first 1911 - a Kimber Custom II and 2 pro tac mags. I put 250 rounds thru it yesterday with no problems.


----------



## reelbig

I went shooting with my Kimber pro carry II and just before i left the range the magazine fell apart i would guess i only had shot about maybe 100 rds shot from it i hope that dont happen if i have a home intruder.


----------



## PARABROAD

just received today, my two Wilson Comabat mags in 7 rd for my Kimber 1911 pro carry 2 compact covert. The mags wouldnt connect. I called Wilson and the informed me that Kimber are the only manufacturer that have not allowed for any other mag use. The options are/were, file away the base plates of the mags to allow them to slide further up OR, take the gun to a gun smith to have a recess filed away in the handle to allow the mag to slide fully up to connect and feed.
Ive filed/cut away the base plate of the mags and they work fine but such a shame to have to 'botch' a great looking product


----------



## VAMarine

PARABROAD said:


> just received today, my two Wilson Comabat mags in 7 rd for my Kimber 1911 pro carry 2 compact covert. The mags wouldnt connect. I called Wilson and the informed me that Kimber are the only manufacturer that have not allowed for any other mag use. The options are/were, file away the base plates of the mags to allow them to slide further up OR, take the gun to a gun smith to have a recess filed away in the handle to allow the mag to slide fully up to connect and feed.
> Ive filed/cut away the base plate of the mags and they work fine but such a shame to have to 'botch' a great looking product


Kimber does not design geo guns to not work with other magazines and I can say I've ran Wilson and other makers' mags in no less than 6 kimbers. I would love to know who you spoke to @ Wilson who fed you this bull. What was the part number of the mags you ordered? If I recall, the covert is the model with the camo laser grips, might they be the cause of the issue if the front strap molding extends too far down?


----------



## PARABROAD

I didnt catch the guys name in customer service. Doug ?
The part numbers are 47,OX, 7rd. standard .350 base pad.
If I take the base pads off the wilsons, they fit real flush to the bottom, so that shows you the difference in the size.
It made me wonder if an 8 rd mag would work?
Any how, ive filed the base pads of the wilsons so, they fit nice, the actually go all the way up and fit flush now.
make sense to you ?

I have a coiuple of photos


----------



## VAMarine

I would wager that the pads were out of spec, I've never had one not fitt like that.

Regarding the 8rd mags, you need to use the *ones with the stops built into them* to keep them from over inserting or you risk mangling your ejector.


----------



## PARABROAD

Thanks, Ive now got the task of working out how to strip it down to clean. I've viewed youtube and read as much as i can regarding the inserting tool but as hard as i try I cant get it to slide over the tool..............................................
I'll be taking it to the shop tomorrow to ask them to show me how

Thanks for your help


----------



## VAMarine

Someone sells a different tool on eBay as I recall that makes the take down a little easier than with that goofy take down tool that Kimber provides...let me see if I can find it.

Edited to add: I found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kimber-PRO-...278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c75dfc6

But I'm not sure if that's the same one I remember seeing....I don't recall you having to replace the guide rod with the old one...


----------



## PARABROAD

nope ive seen it too, its like a little plastic plug, ill have a look for it.
finally got my head around the way to do it with the takedown tool.

bit like the first time for most things, just gave it a wiggle and it was all over :smt033


----------



## scout789

PARABROAD said:


> nope ive seen it too, its like a little plastic plug, ill have a look for it.
> finally got my head around the way to do it with the takedown tool.
> 
> bit like the first time for most things, just gave it a wiggle and it was all over :smt033


The little plastic shroud costs $12 from EBay. It is made, I think, by NDZPerformance(?) I got one and it works great and made the job much either. Check out this video:
Kimber Take Down Made Easy - New Tool from NDZPerformance - YouTube


----------



## Dragonheart

The new Wilson magazines are a problem with the Kimber.

I use Kimber Tactical magazines purchased online from the Armory.com., which has the best prices anywhere. I have not had a problem with any of my 14 magazines in the last three years of use. I shoot a match every week.


----------



## flugzeug

The magazines that come with a Kimber are pure junk and toss 'em. The Kimber Pro-Tac magazines are a different story. Made by checkmate for Kimber, of all the magazines I've experimented with, I use them exclusively with all of my 1911's. They work great with my Sig's, Springfield's, as well as my Kimber's. I like the flush fit removable baseplate, and they include 2 different size bumpers if you are so inclined.

One thing about 1911 magazines, everyone has an opinion. Try out several different brands and pick the one that works for you.


----------

